# 1.5 x 5mm slot in wood - how



## OldWood (9 Jan 2022)

My daughter has given me a nice challenge to replace a drawer divider in a pre-owned piece of furniture that is a missing a drawer divider. All very simple - 300 x 60 x 7mm until you come to the mount which is steel pins in the drawer carcase that you slide the divider onto, with a stopped 1.5mm wide x 5mm deep slot in each end of the divider. The pins are clearly less than 1.5mm, as I have measured the slot width in the sample divider I have brought home by seeing what size of drill bit fits tight into it.

I'm guessing that the originals were made with a suitable saw blade mounted in the equivalent of a router table.

On the basis that my daughter is not demanding an exact replica - ie it could be glued into blocks - and for a one off there is little encouragement to spend money, can anyone suggest a way to do this.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Woody2Shoes (9 Jan 2022)

It's a bit hard to visualize from your description. You can get router bits for slotting eg see below. Another option might be to cut two separate pieces and then fix them together with 1.5mm spacers/shims between them?








Trend SL/AA Slotter 1.5mm kerf 1/4 bore


Slotter 1.5mm kerf 1/4 bore




trenddirectuk.com


----------



## xy mosian (9 Jan 2022)

As I read your post. I believe you need to make two slots, 1.5mm wide x 5mm deep, each 60 mm long. Cut each slot with a Tenon saw and widen to suit with sandpaper. My Tenon saw leaves a kerf of 1.3mm. Check yours for fit in an existing slot, if available, a rip cut hand saw may be a better fit.
HTH
Geoff


----------



## Sideways (10 Jan 2022)

You can get crazy thin slitting blades for a dremel.
Japanese pull saw if you need an excuse for one - the sun child dozuki blade is only 0.3mm - katabas commonly about 0.7mm
Cordless circ saw has a thin kerf blade of I think 1.7mm
But I would also imagine a fine tooth tenon saw or even a hacksaw would be the cheapest way : easiest to find or borrow .


----------



## Jacob (10 Jan 2022)

Rig up some sort of saw guide and just do it with a tenon saw. ArtieFufkin shows one in the luthier thread but it needn't be that complicated for your purposes Luthiers...


----------



## sammy.se (10 Jan 2022)

Multitool?


----------



## paulrbarnard (10 Jan 2022)

You could route out a wider slot then glue in a filler to leave the required slot width.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (10 Jan 2022)

I have router bits that'd do that - 1/8-inch shank, 1.5mm, cut 10mm deep. They're for cutting PCBs but work on wood.


----------



## OldWood (11 Jan 2022)

Many thanks guys for helping. I'm sorry if I didn't make my problem totally clear. 

The use of a saw is the obvious solution but as the slot has been made with a small circular saw type blade I think, it hasn't been taken right through the end - ie it is stopped and the radius of the stop might give me an idea of the blade diameter. The stop though can be thought of as decorative only really, so if I don't find another solution, a saw cut might be the solution.

I will have a look at the mutlitool as that is one I hadn't thought of - and then I'm wondering what I might have in amongst the tools for the Dremel type tool.

Enough ideas so many thanks
Rob


----------



## Chrispy (11 Jan 2022)

Can't you just scratch it out with a marking gauge.


----------

